

jQRangeSlider - Slider For Selecting Value Ranges, Supporting Dates & More - Hirvesh
http://ghusse.github.com/jQRangeSlider/index.html

======
callum85
The slider on the homepage is just a static image. Why not make that a working
slider?

~~~
thejosh
This confused me for a minute. Such a weird thing to do for a landing page!

~~~
w0utert
+1, I thought my browser was somehow incompetent for a second ;-)

The sliders are extremely nice by the way!

------
hpaavola
Looks really nice. Especially I like how it handles situations were handles
collide or go over each other. For example <http://jqueryui.com/slider/#range>
just places both handles on top of each other and refuses to move the other,
which can be really confusing. Awesome.

------
Narretz
Pretty cool. From first glance, this is a jQuery plugin that actually deserves
its spot on the front page.

------
Hirvesh
from: [http://functionn.blogspot.com/2012/12/jqrangeslider-
jquery-s...](http://functionn.blogspot.com/2012/12/jqrangeslider-jquery-
slider-plugin-for.html)

jQRangeSlider is a jQuery plugin to create a powerful slider for selecting
value ranges, supporting dates and more.

FEATURES

\- Touch Devices - jQRangeSlider supports touch devices: tested with iOS and
Android. User can select a range simply by touching and swaping on his tablet
or phone.

\- Steps - jQRangeSlider supports steps for both numerical and date values.
Select values 5 by 5 or month by month, simply by changing an option.

\- Adapt To Your Style - jQRangeSlider comes by default with two themes to
demonstrate its ability to be restyled. You can customize it as you want:
nothing is hard coded..

\- Real Time Refresh - jQRangeSlider exposes events you can use for refreshing
your UI. You can also interact with it through javascript methods.

\- GPL + MIT - jQRangeSlider is open source published under dual license GPL
and MIT. You can use it in both open source and commercial software.

------
ghusse
Hi guys,

I'm the author of this plugin, and first of all : thanks for your comments!

About the static image, I preferred a faster homepage to load. But according
to your comments, I will at least create a link to the demo with this image.

This way, clicking on it will redirect you to the demo.

~~~
Hirvesh
Great job on the plugin - one of the rare jQuery plugins to make the
frontpage! Should tell you that you've created something awesome :)

re. the demo on the frontpage - even I was left trying to manipulate the image
of the range slider on the homepage. Having a simple demo on the homepage
would be nice!

Having said that, what prompted you to create this plugin? The concept of the
range slider? Which purpose do you see it best serve?

------
dagw
Love it. Will definitely be adding this to one of my side projects as soon as
I get a chance. I haven't looked at the code yet, but I wonder if anybody as
looked at using this for normal sliders as well, so as to get the same look
and feel for all the sliders on a page irregardless of their type.

------
bajillion
Touch performance is pretty weak on iPhone 4S. Though that could be due to
webkit, I think it might make more sense to increase the touch region (at this
point, it seems to only respond when you touch the text.

------
auxbuss
Will examine tomorrow or laptop, but all examples are badly broken on nexus 7.
Drop me an email if you want screen grabs and more feedback. Love the idea,
thought.

------
wilzan
Great work. I had to build one of these a few months ago. This would have
saved me a lot of time. Only addition I would want is multiple stops on the
same slider.

------
solox3
Labelled extremes will definitely make this plugin better.

------
donbronson
This is wonderful. I especially like the display range of dates. Is there any
plan to add date editing via calendar selection as well?

------
steferson
Great plugin, I'll be replacing some datepickers in a project I am currently
involved with these

